# Help which is Rotala Mini 1 and 2?



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of their Rotala Mini Type 1 and 2? Both of these were sold to me as Rotala Mini but each has a different leaf structure. First 2 are pics of one plant. has 1/4" spacing between nodes, leaves alternate each node in direction. Leaf is narrow and about 1/4 to 3/8" in length. Leaves cu up.


















The other group looks like Rotala sp. Mini (Pearl). Leaves are slighty shorter and fatter. Red undersides. Spacing is 1/8 to 3/16" at most.










Sorry the pics suck. I have them in 2 different parts but trimmed about 15 side shoots from the first pics and replanted them. They were 1.5-3" in length when I cut them off. I want to be able to sell a few in the future but need to have the right names.

Craig


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

The first & second pic looks like Type II and the last one Type I

*Type II*








*
Type I*


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

np craig


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yours looks a tad nicer Kookm. 

I have type 1 and it is great. Ive never seen type II up so close. That is rad how it curls up so much showing off its colors.


----------

